# Biting ferrets



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

I got 2 rescued ferrets about a month ago from the rspca but am having problems with them as they just keep biting me hard and keep braking the skin its getting to the point where I don't want to go near them. I have 2 other ferrets that I have had since they where about 6 weeks old so I went threw all the nip training with them and as hard as that was they never bit me like these 2 do. The thing is I don't real want to have to take them back to the rspca as when I first got them home I noticed they both had swallowing neck glands and when I rang them they didn't seem bothered so I tuck them the vets. That's another thing the vet thinks they have a viral infection and give me antibiotic's but haven't really cleared it up so I had to send my other 2 ferrets to go stay in my friends so they dont catch it.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have found that putting them back in the cage when they bite and letting the others run around is the best method of teaching them, scruff them if they really bite but make sure to support the bum

hope you can get this sorted


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

The problem am having with scruffing them is there trying desperately to turn around and latch on to my finger


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i dont know if this will help  




i have trouble scruffing woody as he is huge so i hold him around his middle just under the armpits


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

Done all that I went threw a time where one of my other ferrets kept trying to bite me while playing and that was easy sorted by don't this but these don't seem to want to play but just bite am wondering if their just trying to be the boss or they can tell am a bit scared to go near them. Think its time to get a pair of gloves and start having a bit of time with them but one at a time


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Good luck


Thanks think my finger's will need it. Think am just weary as last year I got bit by someone's ferret that nearly had my thumb off. It bit right in to my thumb and wouldn't let go it was like someone had just whacked my thumb with a big lump hammer


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

With almost ALL rescue animals, you don't know the background of these two ferrets - the poor little mites could have gone through hell and back and could be biting out of fear. By using the scruffing method you could actually do more damage; you want them to associate hands & being held with nice things.

When I got my last ferret, he was a rescue & about 3 months old. He'd had a particularly nasty start to life and was exactly the same as your two - biting for blood, but it was just because he was scared. What I did was gave him treats by hand and whilst he was busy eating them I'd give him a stroke to let him know "hey, this is ok y'know"  With your two I'd say defo try that, and talk to them as well to reassure them (I couldn't with Bobbin as he's deaf...well I could but I woulda looked an idiot!)

I really would discourage you using the gloves as that can make them a tad hand shy, I know a lot of people who keep workers solely for that purpose use gloves but that's because they don't have a need to nip train. It can also encourage them to bite as when they go for the gloves, you don't feel it ergo they think it's ok

I know exactly what you're going through though, out of my five he was the only one who's background had been shady so it was all new to me, but after the TLC approach he's really coming round - had him since October last year and the change is amazing. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

I need to start something before its to late and to be honest I don't really want to take them back as I would feel I was being cruel and giving up on them. How long did it take for him to change


----------



## Crackers68 (May 6, 2012)

Try putting on a pair of welding type gloves to protect your hands, then handle them as you would normally, if they go to bite you grab them by the scruff of the neck and pull them along the floor and hiss, i know this sounds really silly but with all my ferrets i did this and now i can trust them at all times.


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

Am trying to find a good pair of gloves at the moment something that if they do bite it wont hurt as much and something i can still move my fingers in


----------

